# More Point Cook Flatty



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

More Point cook Flatty.


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

What is that fancy little dish called :?:  
Do you mind me asking What is the recipe is?


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Simple.
beaten eggs
self raising flour with pepper from a mill ground in( or not, it's up to your taste)
breadcrumbs

dry off moisture on fish 
coat in flour
coat in egg
coat in breadcrumbs
throw in deep fryer
and eat


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

I was going to look around the net a bit more but sitting here starving after work and seeing that pic has me heading home for a feed! Looks great


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

ooh geez it tasted good too


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Gee, they are little flathead! . . . . Or, . . . maybe you cut them into small pieces? 

The pic looks like sumpin outa a cooking mag. Don't want to imagine what it would taste like - it'll make me cry 'cause I ain't got any flatheads.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

you may have noticed Occy that my PB for flatty is now 50cm like yours, i'm spoilt down here at the moment. :lol:


----------

